

Donate to the Internet Archive using bitcoin - edward
http://www.archive.org/donate/

======
8plot
And for those interested, you can watch the donations so far here:
[http://blockchain.info/address/494294730abf03c846988654f15d1...](http://blockchain.info/address/494294730abf03c846988654f15d1864469c737a)

